# How come data is slow on ASOP roms and is there anything you can do?



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

I noticed when I am on the original rom it functions fine. Example, I work in a basement area and services is spotty, I alway gets atleast 1x but when I leave the area it always picks up 3g a lot faster if I am on the original rom. Another example is when I am riding in my car.. sometimes it will switch to 1x while I'm playing pandora.. if I am on an ASOP rom it buffers and sputters when on 1x but it seems like on the original rom although on 1x it doesn't buffer. (although it may be because it is switching to 3g faster) Possible driver issue? Just curious if I am the only one to see this?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Never noticed nary a difference in data in AOSP vs. Blur, and I live in a basement. Signal is determined by the radio, which is unchanged regardless.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP!


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Haven't noticed any difference either, but then I live in an area where verizon is the only one with service and it's barebones 3g at that.


----------

